# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Regime dei minimi...fatturato o ricavi riscossi??

## fabrizio75

Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei chiedere una domanda sul nuovo regime dei minimi, per la soglia dei 30.000 euro si fà riferimento al fatturato effettuato o ai ricavi compensi riscossi??
esempio emetto nel 2008 40000 di fatture ma ne incasso 28000, esco dal regime dei minimi oppure si fa fede a quanto effettivamente riscosso??(principio di cassa)
Grazie tantissime

----------


## Pablito

Il regime dei minimi di cui all'art. 1 comma 100 della legge Finanziaria 2008 prevede che la determinazione del reddito, d'impresa o di lavoro autonomo, sia effettuata sulla base del "principio di cassa", pertanto i ricavi e i compensi si considerano fiscalmente rilevanti nel momento dell'effettiva percezione mentre i costi e le spese in quello di effettivo sostenimento. 
Nel tuo caso specifico se i ricavi o i compensi percepiti nel periodo d'imposta non hanno supreato i 30.000 euro resterai nel regime dei minimi. 
ciao.

----------


## Mya

> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei chiedere una domanda sul nuovo regime dei minimi, per la soglia dei 30.000 euro si fà riferimento al fatturato effettuato o ai ricavi compensi riscossi??
> esempio emetto nel 2008 40000 di fatture ma ne incasso 28000, esco dal regime dei minimi oppure si fa fede a quanto effettivamente riscosso??(principio di cassa)
> Grazie tantissime

  Nel regime dei contribuenti minimi si applica il principio di cassa...quindi il tuo caso ci rientra...cmq ci rientrerebbe anche con 40.000 magari...ci sono anche i costi da considerare!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel regime dei contribuenti minimi si applica il principio di cassa...quindi il tuo caso ci rientra...cmq ci rientrerebbe anche con 40.000 magari...ci sono anche i costi da considerare!!

  Attenzione ....!! Non rileva il reddito, ma solo il totale compensi/ricavi !! 
Quindi se io ho fatturato ed incassato 40.000 ed ho 20.000 di costi, non posso essere minimo anche l'anno dopo .....

----------


## Mya

> Attenzione ....!! Non rileva il reddito, ma solo il totale compensi/ricavi !! 
> Quindi se io ho fatturato ed incassato 40.000 ed ho 20.000 di costi, non posso essere minimo anche l'anno dopo .....

  è vero...correggo la mia risp!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabrizio75

Grazie a tutti, quindi prendo in considerazione quanto ho effettivamente incassato, e nle mio caso fatture per 40000 euro e riscosse 28000 ci rientro giusto??
Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie a tutti, quindi prendo in considerazione quanto ho effettivamente incassato, e nle mio caso fatture per 40000 euro e riscosse 28000 ci rientro giusto??
> Grazie per l'attenzione

  
Certamente. 
ciao

----------


## marco.S

> Certamente. 
> ciao

  Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto, 
inanzitutto complimenti per il forum, mi scuso se uppo questa discussione , ma il mio commercialista afferma il contrario di quanto viene detto in queste righe. 
io ho aperto da poco una partita iva con regime minimo, e il mio commercialista, dopo che gli avevo fatto la stessa domanda che ha fatto l' autore del thread, mi disse che si per rientrare nel regime dei minimi si considera solo il fatturato. 
quindi se abbiamo 35.000 euro di fatturato, anche se ne abbiamo incassati solo 28.000 non rientriamo nel regime dei minimi. 
sinceramente sono un pò confuso, forse ho capito male io o forse nell' ultimo periodo è cambiato qualcosa?

----------


## ergo3

> Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto, 
> inanzitutto complimenti per il forum, mi scuso se uppo questa discussione , ma il mio commercialista afferma il contrario di quanto viene detto in queste righe. 
> io ho aperto da poco una partita iva con regime minimo, e il mio commercialista, dopo che gli avevo fatto la stessa domanda che ha fatto l' autore del thread, mi disse che si per rientrare nel regime dei minimi si considera solo il fatturato. 
> quindi se abbiamo 35.000 euro di fatturato, anche se ne abbiamo incassati solo 28.000 non rientriamo nel regime dei minimi. 
> sinceramente sono un pò confuso, forse ho capito male io o forse nell' ultimo periodo è cambiato qualcosa?

  Il tuo commercialista ha ragione solo se si tratta redditi di impresa (non di lavoro autonomo) per i quali rilevano i ricavi conseguiti ancorchè non incassati.

----------


## marco.S

> Il tuo commercialista ha ragione solo se si tratta redditi di impresa (non di lavoro autonomo) per i quali rilevano i ricavi conseguiti ancorchè non incassati.

  facciamo un esempio per cercare di capire meglio: 
la mia azienda si occupa per esempio anche di orgazizzazione eventi, un cliente mi chiede di realizzare un concerto o una sfilata di moda e la somma che mi viene data dal cliente è di (ipotesi) 3000 euro. 
ovviamente una parte di questi soldi sarà il mio compenso, e una parte sarà utilizzata per le attrezzature, il personale, la promozione ecc ecc.... mettiamo che il mio compenso sia di 1500 euro, e i restanti 1500 siano le spese per la realizzazione dell  evento.  
ipotizziamo che organizzo un evento di questo genere al mese, come fatturato avrò 36000  euro, come compenso , guadagno o reddito ne avrò 18000. 
quindi ben sotto allla soglia dei 30000 euro del regime dei minimi.  
ipotizzando uno scenario del genere non rientro nei minimi giusto?

----------


## ergo3

Come già ribadito prima, il limite è il ricavo conseguito (che nel caso di reddito d'impresa è quello di competenza fatturato o fatturabile). Non si considera il reddito (guadaquo) che è dato dalla differenza tra ricavi meno costi.
Se i ricavi conseguiti sono 36.000 non puoi rientrare nel regime naturale dei minimi.
IN OGNI CASO, visto che hai parecchi dubbi PERICOLOSI, ti consiglio vivamente di rivolgerti ad un commercialista di fiducia. Il self service fiscale, "checchè" se ne dica, NON PUO' FUNZIONARE.
SAluti

----------


## marco.S

> Come già ribadito prima, il limite è il ricavo conseguito (che nel caso di reddito d'impresa è quello di competenza fatturato o fatturabile). Non si considera il reddito (guadaquo) che è dato dalla differenza tra ricavi meno costi.
> Se i ricavi conseguiti sono 36.000 non puoi rientrare nel regime naturale dei minimi.
> IN OGNI CASO, visto che hai parecchi dubbi PERICOLOSI, ti consiglio vivamente di rivolgerti ad un commercialista di fiducia. *Il self service fiscale, "checchè" se ne dica, NON PUO' FUNZIONARE.*
> SAluti

  certo la consulenza di un commercialista di fiducia è indispensabile :Wink:  
grazie della risposta :Cool:

----------


## alessia

Salve, sono una nuova iscritta e non riesco a chiarire questo dubbio: 
un artigiano (reddito d'impresa) in regime dei minimi fin dal 2008, nel 2009 fattura per competenza 29.799,00 ma incassando nel 2009 una fattura di dicembre 2008 percepisce in totale ricavi per 30.139,00:
 nel 2010 esce dal regime? o il limite dei ricavi rileva per competenza e solo la tassazione vige per cassa? Grazie mille per la risposta.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
anche per le imprese (che al di fuori del regime dei minimi applicherebbero il principio di competenza), nel regime dei minimi, vale l'ammonatre dei ricavi incassati. Per cui i ricavi del 2008 incassati nel 2009, si sommano ai ricavi del 2009, incassati nel 2009. Se la somma degli uni e degli altri, è superiore a 30.000 Euro nel 2009, Dal 2010 si è fruori dal regime dei minimi. 
Saluti

----------


## alessia

Presumo quindi  che quando la circolare 73/2007  indica come ricavi rilevanti  quelli richiamati agli articoli 57 a 85 e 54 del TUIR intende solo per il primo periodo di applicazione del regime.. è questo che mi ha tratto in inganno..
Grazie mille

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Quei riferimenti servivano per il transito dal regime per così dire "ordinario per competenza" vigente fino al 31/12/2007 e il nuovo regime dei minimi vigente dal 01/01/2008. 
Saluti

----------

